# need cheap weights



## unknown333 (Feb 23, 2014)

hello im patryk i want to buy more equipment to my gym if anyone has cheap weight for sale or knows a cheap store with could you please help.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tried www.usedwalsall.com m8?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Keep checking eBay and Gumtree for local deals. Is it standard or olympic plates you need? If standard, keep checking Tesco Direct they sometimes sell them at £1/kg


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Have you checked the classified section on here ?? eBay or gumtree but pick up only or postage will kill you, even Argos has good weights on sale sometimes. I was lucky I was able to pick a load of dumbbell weights from a carbnoot sale.

What sort of stuff you after ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mate if you are really skint try freecycle etc as weight and fitness equip comes up often. Also if you have a ex catelogue shop near you they will probably have plenty of returned york fitness weights they bought from Argos returns webiste


----------



## unknown333 (Feb 23, 2014)

weights mostly but barbells and dumbbels are needed to


----------

